# Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7



## Hatuja (16. Februar 2010)

*Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Hi @ all,

ich habe seit heute immer wieder Verbindungsabbrüche vom Netzwerk.
Erste dachte ich, der Router (Speedport W700V) sei mal wieder abgeschmiert, hab ihn also neu gestartet. Aber das Problem war damit nicht behoben.

Immer wieder, in Abständen von einer bis 15 Minuten, reißt bei mir das Netzwerk ab. Windows meldet, dass er kein Netzwerkzugriff mehr hat (Adapter hat gelbes Ausrufezeichen).

Es liegt nicht am Router oder an den Switches. Mit meinem Notebook und HTPC funktioniert alles einwandfrei (LAN und WLan, Verbindung untereinander und ins Internet).

Ich muss dann den LAN-Adapter deaktivieren, wieder aktivieren und dann ein bis zwei Minuten warten, bis er endlich wieder eine Verbindung bekommt.

Ich habe die Treiber des Netzwerkchips (Realtek Onboard) schon neu installiert. Mit denen direkt von Realtek geht nichts, die Karte wird falsch erkannt und läuft auch nicht. Die von Gigabyte und Windows funktionieren, der Fehler bleibt aber.

Hab auch schon den zweiten LAN Adapter im BIOS wieder aktiviert (den anderen deaktiviert) und ausprobiert, ob es damit funktioniert, aber Fehlanzeige.

Das Problem besteht seit heute Morgen (War das WE in Köln und hat Heute noch Urlaub ), als ich meinen Rechner angemacht hab. Bis letzten Freitag Abend, als ich losgefahren bin, lief alles einwandfrei, sowie auch die letzten Monate.

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Own3r (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Kann eigentlich nur am Treiber liegen, da ich das Problem kenne und was durch eine Treiberaktualisierung behoben werden kann.


----------



## Hatuja (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Komisch ist nur, dass ich die von Gigabyte für mein Board probiert habe, die direkt von Realtek und die von Windows, sowohl Standard und die Windowsupdate. Bei allen das gleiche.Habe mir jetzt damit beholfen, mir eine PCI Karte einzubauen, mit der läuft es jetzt.


----------



## shiwa77 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Hi,
hatte das selbe Problem vor ein paar Wochen, jedoch mit anderem Board mit Nvidia Netzwerkadapter. 
Probier mal folgendes:

Schalte im Konfigurationsmenü des Routers unter "Netzwerk" mal DHCP aus.
Danach vergibst du in Windows für deinen Rechner ne Feste IP. Gateway und DNS Adresse deines Routers.

Bei mir waren die Abbrüche dann verschwunden. Hoffentlich bei dir dann auch...

Gruß
shiwa77


----------



## Hatuja (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Hi shiwa,

wenn ich die IP Adresse manuell vergebe, habe ich gar keine Verbindung mehr. Windows meint dann "Netzwerkkabel nicht angeschlossen" oder so ähnlich. Alles sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## shiwa77 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Dann probier folgendes:
Erstmal DHCP wieder zurück und IP auf Auto. Im Configmenü des Routers auf "NAT & Portregeln" und dort auf "PCs übernehmen". Deinen PC übernehmen und die dort vergebene IP später an deinen PC manuell vergeben. Vorher DHCP ausschalten.

Ach ja: Firmware ist die aktuellste???? Zu finden unter "Laden & sichern"
Hier sind die Updates: Hilfe & Service: Bedienungsanleitungen, Handbücher, Firmware-Updates zum Download
Datei runterladen und unter "Laden & sichern" "Firmwareupdate" auswählen.
Falls der Fehler von wegen falsches Dateiformat kommt, mach es mit dem IE. Unter FF kann es zu Problemen kommen, hatte ich auch.

Gruß
shiwa77


----------



## Hatuja (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Ahoi ahoi shiwa,

also es liegt nicht am Router, das ist zwar eine alte Gurke, funktioniert aber. Ich habe heute mein Notebook mal direkt mit meinem Rechner via LAN Kabel verbunden, also keine Verbindung zum Router gehabt. Das Problem bestand auch weiterhin. Alle anderen Geräte, die am Router hängen, funktionieren ja auch. Firmware  ist die Aktuellste.

Nuja, werde ich ab jetzt halt die PCI Karte nutzen müssen, ist eine von Intel mit Gigabit, also keine schlechtere als die Onbard. Entweder ist es weg, wenn ich Win mal neu installiere, oder irgendwas ist Hardwareseitig defekt, dann bleibt es halt so.

Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## Infrarot (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Hi. Dein Mainboard von Gigabyte ist das GA-8I955X, richtig? Hatte eben nachgeschaut und wundere mich ein wenig. Ist das die "PRO" oder "ROYAL" Version? Unabhängig davon bezweifle ich, dass der Treiber bzw. der Chip von Realtek ist. Ist es nicht eher Broadcom (Liste beim Treibersupport von Gigabyte)? Oder übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## Hatuja (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*



Infrarot schrieb:


> Hi. Dein Mainboard von Gigabyte ist das GA-8I955X, richtig? Hatte eben nachgeschaut und wundere mich ein wenig. Ist das die "PRO" oder "ROYAL" Version? Unabhängig davon bezweifle ich, dass der Treiber bzw. der Chip von Realtek ist. Ist es nicht eher Broadcom (Liste beim Treibersupport von Gigabyte)? Oder übersehe ich etwas?



Hi,
ähm, nein, sorry. Ich habe nicht daran gedacht, dass Profil zu aktualisieren, da steht noch meine alte Konfiguration drin. (Das Board läuft aber immer noch im Haushalt und funktioniert supi  )

Mein aktuelles Board ist das Gigabyte X48T-DQ6.

Werde ich das gleich mal alles aktualisieren.


----------



## Infrarot (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Aha! Dann ist es natürlich Realtek.

Aber du hattest durchaus eine Verbindung mit deinem OnBoard-LAN? IP-Adresse mittels DHCP zugewiesen? Oder hast du in dieser Richtung schon alles mögliche ausprobiert?

Wie ist (im Vergleich zum OnBoard-LAN) deine Netzwerkkarte eingestellt?


----------



## einsA (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

warten auf neue treiber is angesagt


----------



## Hatuja (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Ja, die Onboard Karte(n) konnten schon eine Verbindung herstellen. Netzwerk und Internet haben dann funktioniert, nur nach kurzer Zeit meldeten sie dann, kein Netzwerk verfügbar. Dateitransfer übers Netzwerk oder surfen im Internet wurde dann sofort abgebrochen. Konfigurationen habe ich alles ausprobiert. Standard bei mir ist mit DHCP, habe aber auch manuell die Adresse vergeben, selber Fehler.

Die Intel Karte habe ich einfach eingebaut und lief sofort, Treiber hat er von sich aus gefunden und übers Windows Update aktualisiert, die Adresse bekommt sie per DHCP.
Mit der Karte sind jetzt keine Fehler mehr aufgetreten.



einsA schrieb:


> warten auf neue treiber is angesagt



Ich weiß nicht, ob es ein Treiber-Problem ist, da der Onboard Chip ja ein Halbes Jahr wunderbar Funktionierte. Treiber hatte ich nicht aktualisiert. Und sollte der Treiber sich verabschiedet haben, warum treten die selben Fehler mit gänzlich anderen Treibern, sowohl noch älteren als auch neueren, immer noch auf?


----------



## Infrarot (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Schwierig, schwierig. Vorher gings und paar Tage später nicht mehr...

Wenn du die IP-Adresse manuell einstellst, was genau stellst du alles ein?
Gib mal bitte einen Überblick.


----------



## Hatuja (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Ja genau, es lief vorher alles, so ca. ein Halbes Jahr, ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Dann mache ich den Rechner an und es ging los...

Meine Netzwerkkonfiguration ist 08/15 Standard.
IP 192.168.2.100 (hatte ich glaub ich genommen)
Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0
und als Gateway und DNS den Router 192.168.2.1

Hatte auch schon die Mac-Adressen Zuordnung vom Router zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Infrarot (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

An sich müsste es ja funktionieren. Hattest du schon mal ein anderes Kabel ausprobiert? Oder hattest du das andere auch schon testweise an dem anderen Rechner?

Denkbar wäre auch eine "Verunreinigung" der LAN-Buchse. Aber dann würde der andere Anschluss ja funktionieren.


Sagt eigentlich die Ereignisanzeige etwas in Bezug auf dein OnBoard-LAN Problem?


----------



## Hatuja (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Ja, das Kabel hab ich schon getauscht, hatte auch schon den Gedanken, dass es gebrochen sein könnte.

An Event steht jedes mal nur "DNS Client Events":
Zeitüberschreitung bei der Namensauflösung für den Namen download.microsoft.com, nachdem keiner der konfigurierten DNS-Server geantwortet hat.


----------



## Infrarot (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Wenn du noch mal Zeit und Geduld aufbringen kannst probier doch mal bitte Folgendes:

1. Ruhig beide OnBoard Adapter aktivieren
2. In den Gerätemanager gehen und beide wieder raushauen/ deinstallieren, selbst wenn sie gerade installiert wurden
3. Geänderte Hardware; Nun wieder installieren, allerdings mit der Option den Treiber selbst auszuwählen. Windows legt doch zuvor installierte Treiber wie eine Art Backup ab. Hier mal den aktuellsten auswählen. Datum müsste dabei stehen.
4. Nach der Installation unter "Netzwerkverbindungen" (oder das Äquivalent) nur einen der beiden aktiviert lassen.
5. Versuchen den Aktivierten mit dem Router zu verbinden (ach so, PCI-Karte müsste dafür auch mal deaktiviert werden).

Was steht in den Eigenschaften der Netzwerkverbindung drin? Bei mir z.B sind vier relavante Bestandteile:
*"Client für Microsoft-Netzwerke"
"Datei und Druckerfreigabe [...]"
"QoS Paketplaner"
"Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP)"*


----------



## Hatuja (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Die schritte werde ich am WE nochmal ausprobieren.

zu 3.





> "Windows legt doch zuvor installierte Treiber wie eine Art Backup ab."


Kommt darauf an. Ich kann wählen, ob er die Treiber beibehalten soll, oder er die Treiberdateien auch mit löschen soll. Ich habe sie immer mit gelöscht und sie dann komplett neu installiert.

Die Verbindungselement bei mir sind:
-Client für Microsoft-Netzwerke
-Virtual Machine Network Services <- Von MS Virtual PC
-QoS Paketplaner
-Datei- und Druckerfreigabe [...]
-Internetprotokoll Version 6 (TCP/IPv6) <- benutze ich nicht
-Internetprotokoll Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)
-E/A- Treiber für Verbindungsschicht- Topologieerkennung
-Antwort für Verbindungsschicht- Topologieerkennung

Soweit also die Standarddinge, die Win (zumindest Vista und 7) installiert.


----------



## Infrarot (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Kannst ja mal versuchen alle Elemente zu deinstallieren, die nicht benötigt werden. Internetprotokoll 6 müsste eigentlich deinstalliert werden können.

Lass aber die Elemente, die ich aufgeführt habe. Vielleicht macht es ja einen Unterschied für die LAN-Verbindung.


----------



## Hatuja (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Ich habe deine Tipps vorhin mal ausprobiert. Erst dachte ich "jaaa, Wunderbar, es funktioniert wieder". Aber dann die Ernüchterung. Ich habe erst die Treiber deinstalliert, Win heruntergefahren, Beide Netzwerkadapter deaktiviert. Win gestartet und wieder heruntergefahren. Bei de Adapter wieder aktiviert, Win gestartet, Treiber manuell installiert und danach das IPv6 Protokoll deinstalliert.
Win neu gestartet und es schien zu funktionieren! Allerdings hielt es nur so ca. eine Stunde, denn jetzt macht er wieder genau den gleichen Mist.


----------



## Infrarot (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Oh schade.

Ich bin ja leider kein Experte. Aber dein Problem ist schon eigenartig.

Es funktioniert, du bist weg und änderst aber nichts, und dann kommst du wieder und es geht nicht.

Wäre noch denkbar, das ein Registry-Eintrag verändert wurde oder irgendwo anders Netzwerkinformationen abgelegt sind, die fehlerhaft arbeiten. Schlimmsten falls hat der Chip irgendwie was abbekommen. Wäre aber die Frage wie all das passieren konnte.

Virus oder ähnliches hat sich bei dir bestimmt nicht eingeschlichen, oder?



> Allerdings hielt es nur so ca. eine Stunde, denn jetzt macht er wieder genau den gleichen Mist.


Hattest du überhaupt den LAN-Port belasten können? Internet oder Datentransfer?


----------



## Hatuja (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich Netzwerkabrisse unter Windows 7*

Ja, ich hatte eine 55 Gig große Datei einfach mal auf mein Notebook geschoben. zu Anfang war auch alles OK, Geschwindigkeit war gut, nur dann kam plötzlich die Meldung, dass der Netzwerkpfad nicht mehr zu Verfügung steht. Und der Ärger fing wieder an.

Ja, langsam denke ich auch, dass irgendwas mit der Hardware nicht in Ordnung ist.


----------

